# splitter (phone splitter)



## JJennifer80

Hello everyone I was wondering if you can help me... I'm trying to translate the word "splitter" and I believe it has come out as "divisor", but I'm not sure if it's the correct translation. The "splitter I'm talking about is the kind you use when you're connecting both your computer and your phone to one jack.
Thank you all for your help.


----------



## tatius

Usually, in Spain, we call it: "una T". Or maybe "un ladrón".

I have never heard "un divisor de teléfono" which is clearly a translation, but we do understand it.


----------



## ILT

Hi JJennifer:

Welcome to the forums.  In México we use *divisor*.

Greetings


----------



## lazarus1907

En España sólo he oído "ladrón" o "múltiple", y era referido a una toma eléctrica (Llevo demasiado tiempo fuera de mi país).


----------



## tatius

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> En España sólo he oído "ladrón" o "múltiple", y era referido a una toma eléctrica (Llevo demasiado tiempo fuera de mi país).



¡Saludos con sabor a aceituna y gazpacho!

Se puede decir un ladrón, por extensión se utiliza para la roseta del teléfono, lo que pasa es que "ladrón de teléfono" queda curioso: me imagino a un ladrón con antifaz robando un teléfono. Por eso se dice "una T", pero escrito no me convence mucho...


----------



## Gizmo77

Un splitter, si te refieres a un circuito que permite hacer copias de las señales para poder redirigirlas a diferentes puntos, se traduce (o debería de traducirse, porque vamos... ehem) como "divisor".

Nota: La "T" es simplemente un adaptador que simplemente parte la señal pero sin ningún tipo de circuito. Sí es válido para conexiones simples, pero si se quiere una solución más profesional, se debería de usar un "divisor" o splitter, para evitar problemas de impedancia (entre otros). Lógicamente se llama "T" por su forma  enchufas la señal origen en la "|" y te sale por los "-" jjajaj.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Byk

Un splitter no es un "ladrón", ni una "T" ni un "divisor". Un splitter es un doble filtro, que separa las frecuencias altas (de un ADSL) de las bajas (del servicio de voz clásico). 

Podría pues denominarse *"filtro"* (o "filtro ADSL" o algo así), aunque normalmente no se traduce y se usa el término *"splitter"* tal cual.


----------



## Montellano

En el caso indicado se podría decir "separador".


----------



## Byk

Insisto en que lo más habitual es simplemente usar el término en inglés: "splitter". No obstante, puestos a usar un término en castellano, yo diría "filtro" ("doble filtro") o bien "divisor de frecuencias".


----------



## Paztillatranslator

En Chile usan splitter tal cual, o a veces partidor. Es así como lo usan para hablar del splitter que sirve para dividir la señal del cable en dos para dos televisores.


----------



## alamcape

hi everyone,
in electronics this is usually called "divisor", "bifurcador". you may also see "divisor de línea" or "bifurcador de línea".
hope this is useful.


----------



## jcodina

La palabra splitter se utiliza para describir un "divisor de señales" en una instalación de comunicaciones; en rigor es un divisor que respeta las impedancias hacia cada lado del canal y no genera perturbaciones al medio.


----------



## Senis

Byk said:


> Un splitter no es un "ladrón", ni una "T" ni un "divisor". Un splitter es un doble filtro, que separa las frecuencias altas (de un ADSL) de las bajas (del servicio de voz clásico).
> 
> Podría pues denominarse *"filtro"* (o "filtro ADSL" o algo así), aunque normalmente no se traduce y se usa el término *"splitter"* tal cual.


 
Siento disentir, pero a lo que tu te refieres es a un demultiplexor en frecuencia (o divisor en frecuencia) no a lo que se llama comunmente splitter que lo unico que hace es obtener dos salidas 'iguales' (con la correspondiente perdida de potencia) a la original. El termino utilizado normalmente seria divisor. Aunque ya sabeis que los ingenieros solemos utilizar los terminos en ingles :S


----------



## X_PaCs

6 años después, jajajaja, me quedo con el término "splitter", al menos en Chile así se usa, no hay necesidad de traducirlo, de hecho, usar una traducción sería el caos 

saludos


----------

